# Ocmulgee WMA



## broach0018 (Sep 16, 2011)

Went to Ocmulgee WMA and the hogs are everywhere!! Seen alot of sign and heard a few as well while scouting! I was blown away at how dry the creek beds were! But a few still had some moisture in it in select spots and the hogs have been all over it! Excited about the weekend hunt!!!


----------



## 813diablo (Sep 19, 2011)

COoollll!!!!   Any chance you can tell me how to get there?  I want to go do some scouting for piglet


----------



## BCarmichael (Oct 15, 2011)

I go almost every weekend and hunt right on the river and i have only seen two this year.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Oct 16, 2011)

I hunt here all the time. I see hogs all the time going today try to stick a pig with traditional archery


----------



## tournament fisher (Oct 16, 2011)

that place is infested with hogs and hog hunters. there is not a dumb hog on the entire place. with the way they reproduce you can never slow the population down by hunting alone.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Oct 16, 2011)

There are some dumb hogs here just got to know were to look.


----------



## Double-H2020 (Oct 16, 2011)

the more people post about places to hunt the more hogs get educated, all it takes is for someone to start a post like this. so dumb!!! you just as well should tell them what tree to get in and were to go


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 16, 2011)

longbeard09 said:


> the more people post about places to hunt the more hogs get educated, all it takes is for someone to start a post like this. so dumb!!! you just as well should tell them what tree to get in and were to go



If a simple conversaton post (like this) effects your hunting or the outcome of your hunt in a negitive way then it sounds to me that the post or forum is not to blame!  

Its really not that hard to find them even without this forum or the help of others! This is a friendly conversation which in turn may offer advise to those who are less educated when it comes to hogs and hog hunting! And incase you havent noticed...the hogs at ocmulgee WMA are abundunt! This is no secret to anyone who has ever been there!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 16, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> If a simple conversaton post (like this) effects your hunting or the outcome of your hunt in a negitive way then it sounds to me that the post or forum is not to blame!
> 
> Its really not that hard to find them even without this forum or the help of others! This is a friendly conversation which in turn may offer advise to those who are less educated when it comes to hogs and hog hunting! And incase you havent noticed...the hogs at ocmulgee WMA are abundunt! This is no secret to anyone who has ever been there!



We've seen it happen lots of times before. Your parking spot will be taken next time you go, you will have to find a different area to hunt. People will follow you around. This happens all the time and 99% of members on here that have been here any amount of time don't post about where they go hunting because of those reasons. Hog hunting has gained alot of popularity in the last few yrs. Post like this will only ruin your and other peoples hunts by adding #s of people.

I see you are a new member


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 16, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> We've seen it happen lots of times before. Your parking spot will be taken next time you go, you will have to find a different area to hunt. People will follow you around. This happens all the time and 99% of members on here that have been here any amount of time don't post about where they go hunting because of those reasons. Hog hunting has gained alot of popularity in the last few yrs. Post like this will only ruin your and other peoples hunts by adding #s of people.
> 
> I see you are a new member



This may be so but in this post I only mentioned that I went to the ths WMA! seriously? I mean I could understand if I said " yea, go down the main road and take a left and then go here" so on and so fourth, but nothing even remotly to this was mentoned! If I offended you or anyone else by mentioning that I seen hogs on a 17,000 + acre piece of property then Im sorry but your secret is out!! Were also talking about a WMA here.....a public hunting piece of property

You noticed I was new???


----------



## Tadpole23 (Oct 18, 2011)

I live 3 mins away from ocmulgee wma I give everybody spots to hunt I will even tell u what tree to climb. I don't mind helping ppl out


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 18, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> This may be so but in this post I only mentioned that I went to the ths WMA! seriously? I mean I could understand if I said " yea, go down the main road and take a left and then go here" so on and so fourth, but nothing even remotly to this was mentoned! If I offended you or anyone else by mentioning that I seen hogs on a 17,000 + acre piece of property then Im sorry but your secret is out!! Were also talking about a WMA here.....a public hunting piece of property
> 
> You noticed I was new???



There are some rude, selfish people on here that want it all for themselves, just like some that replied to your post. Those are the type of people that you can't depend on, and you don't want to even be around. It's been awhile since I have been there, but the Savage Creek area used to have a lot of hogs. Good luck.


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 18, 2011)

tetgunner said:


> There are some rude, selfish people on here that want it all for themselves, just like some that replied to your post. Those are the type of people that you can't depend on, and you don't want to even be around. It's been awhile since I have been there, but the Savage Creek area used to have a lot of hogs. Good luck.



These are the people who have no business on a forum such as this if all thier going to do is criticize others threads. If you dont like someones thread dont post on it IMO. Glad to see im not the only one who thinks a select few replies on this post were uncalled for which allowed thier true colors to shine through! Seems the term "new member" is an excuse to criticize as Ive seen on other threads numerous times. Cheers to you and Tadpole


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2011)

I've never been to ocmulgee wma and don't have any plans to anytime soon fyi.


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 18, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I've never been to ocmulgee wma and don't have any plans to anytime soon fyi.



You should check it out! Its full of hogs for everyones enjoyment! As long as you know what your looking for you should have no problem finding them (by the river) Happy hunting!


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol now i see why i hardly get any response thanks to ppl like tadpole i can get some knowledge of where to hunt


----------



## J CLINE (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. Im brand new to this site and you all have some great advice. I was wondering if anyone has hunted tuckahoe this year? Me and my two sons are going at the end of this month to try to kill some pigs. We use to go to beverdam every year until it was clear cut. We have killed several pigs there but have never hunted tuckahoe. Any advice would help. Thanks.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 14, 2011)

Beaverdam still have a good hog population.  Just give it a try tou wont regret it and go to the boat ramp and cut right on foot trail.  I might get blasted in this if i give someone honey hole away


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 14, 2011)

J CLINE said:


> Hello everyone. Im brand new to this site and you all have some great advice. I was wondering if anyone has hunted tuckahoe this year? Me and my two sons are going at the end of this month to try to kill some pigs. We use to go to beverdam every year until it was clear cut. We have killed several pigs there but have never hunted tuckahoe. Any advice would help. Thanks.



If I knew anything about this WMA I would gladly point you in the right direction. Good luck! Go get em and bring your pictures back here!!


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 14, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> Beaverdam still have a good hog population.  Just give it a try tou wont regret it and go to the boat ramp and cut right on foot trail.  I might get blasted in this if i give someone honey hole away



:nono: dont dare tell anyone where to find hogs! Its just plain unethical and mean!


----------



## rldevogt (Nov 14, 2011)

What days are people aloud to hunt out there. I know the local wma in valdosta is only on certain weekends is this one the same?


----------



## coastalredneck (Nov 14, 2011)

wow..this was a funny thread..thanks to all.


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 14, 2011)

rldevogt said:


> What days are people aloud to hunt out there. I know the local wma in valdosta is only on certain weekends is this one the same?



No you can hunt this one anytime until your heart is content!:trampoline:


----------



## rldevogt (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone have an adress that I can punch into a gps to help me get there from valdsota? i have tried google and some monument comes up in macon. I don't think the city of macon would appreciate me shooting stuff in their city.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a favorite WMA and talked it up on this board 5 years ago.  The following year traffic increased by around 300%.  Now 5 years later, it has never recovered.  I don't hunt there any more.  Prolly just coincidence.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 15, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> :nono: dont dare tell anyone where to find hogs! Its just plain unethical and mean!



Make it seem like I am arguing with a democrat haha
But not referring to you


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I'm planning to be at this wma in acouple of week and was hoping for some tips.  Just pm me if you don't want to get blasted


----------



## Darrenmd (Nov 15, 2011)

I always appreciate tips on the WMAs... Thanks


----------



## rldevogt (Nov 15, 2011)

the only tip i can give you is tbat you dont have to sign in if there isnt a deer hunt goinv on. this was my first time out there and i thought i had to sign in so i sat around from 63p until 8 waiting for some one to show up and now one did. i saw 8beautiful does. 3 where about 15 yards from me and because of the.rules of the wma i was unable to take the shot. 

the river had a lot of tracks but unfortunately we didnt see any hogs. let me knkw how your hunt goes when you go.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 15, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I had a favorite WMA and talked it up on this board 5 years ago.  The following year traffic increased by around 300%.  Now 5 years later, it has never recovered.  I don't hunt there any more.  Prolly just coincidence.



It was definitely your posts..shame shame shame

Was it Pinelog? I only started hunting there about 4 or 5 years ago........there is hog sign everywhere, but man they are like ghosts........

A buddy of mine wants me to take him to get a hog.........I told him we could go to Pinelog, but if he really wants to get a hog, we need to go to Oaky or Ocmulgee. :worm:


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 15, 2011)

rldevogt said:


> the only tip i can give you is tbat you dont have to sign in if there isnt a deer hunt goinv on. this was my first time out there and i thought i had to sign in so i sat around from 63p until 8 waiting for some one to show up and now one did. i saw 8beautiful does. 3 where about 15 yards from me and because of the.rules of the wma i was unable to take the shot.
> 
> the river had a lot of tracks but unfortunately we didnt see any hogs. let me knkw how your hunt goes when you go.



hold on and wait are you telling me that I can go hunt whenever I want during the rifle season and your rifle without signing in?  And yes this is my first year hunting WMA's.  I always thought that we are not allowed on the property when there is not hunt.  Let me know something and LOL always thought I had to wait til there is a hunt going on before I can go in..... hold on..... is it small game only though?  I'm confusing myself here


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 15, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> hold on and wait are you telling me that I can go hunt whenever I want during the rifle season and your rifle without signing in?  And yes this is my first year hunting WMA's.  I always thought that we are not allowed on the property when there is not hunt.  Let me know something and LOL always thought I had to wait til there is a hunt going on before I can go in..... hold on..... is it small game only though?  I'm confusing myself here



Check the regs for a specific WMA.

Usually you can hunt hogs during small game hunt dates WITH small game weapons(bow, Muzzleloader, rim fire rifle, shotgun with small shot[maybe #2 or smaller, I don't recall]). No center fires on small game dates.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 16, 2011)

I will need to buy me a nice 22 mag then lol


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 16, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> hold on and wait are you telling me that I can go hunt whenever I want during the rifle season and your rifle without signing in?  And yes this is my first year hunting WMA's.  I always thought that we are not allowed on the property when there is not hunt.  Let me know something and LOL always thought I had to wait til there is a hunt going on before I can go in..... hold on..... is it small game only though?  I'm confusing myself here



You wont see a sign in sheet until the deer dates come back around. check the regulation book on those. Otherwise yes you can hunt hogs now..its small game season so a nice 22 mag and a well placed shot will do the trick. I also hunt with a 22 mag!


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 21, 2011)

Well can anyone give me some tip to the ocmulgee wma since I am planning to be there this weekend?  Never been there before and would love to kill them pork


----------



## speedyboat (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to all the good people that offered help. I learn something new everytime I'm on here, and I'm getting old!


----------



## HossBog (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks broach, Tadpole and the others willing to help. I have been hunting/fishing since the 1950s (yep, that old!), and still need help. Now, I have only been hog hunting one time, on a friend's private land, but have never even seen a wild hog except while driving. It is something I want to get into though, and other than just taking a stand like deer hunting, I have no clue as to where to go, or how to find hogs. It does seem that them rascals need killin' and I am willing to help in that area.


----------



## J CLINE (Nov 22, 2011)

Cant decide between tuckahoe or ocmulgee. Both open this week. Which one whould yall recommend?


----------

